# SVN 3 star elite mystery



## wingkng (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't been reading the posts for awhile, so forgive me if this has already been discussed...

I called SVN to make a reservation using my VV week, and to convert my other timeshare I own (my entire 2 bd/lo at WK) into Starpoints.  I mentioned that it was too bad I cannot convert again next year since I converted both sides of the lock off.  

The rep told me that I CAN convert every year, because I am a 3 star elite member.  It surprised me because my VV week was a resale, while my WK week was bought from developer.  I had assumed from reading TUG posts before that they were not counting resale weeks for elite.  Of course, I did not want to argue with him about that.  If they want to consider me elite, by all means.  However, I am still doubtful of it.  I will try calling someone else (via the Elite number they gave me) to verify my status.

Isn't this weird?  Has anyone gotten elite status from a resale?


----------



## baz48 (Jan 27, 2006)

We've been told several times that we aren't eligible to go from 3* (developer purchases) to 4* when we recently bought Kierland resale.  I'd love to hear that you were given 3* on a resale.  It could just be that the regular reservation people don't know all the rules about being eligible for 3*, but the people at the Elite number will know.  Please let us know what they say - and get the name of the agent who tells you!


----------



## wingkng (Jan 27, 2006)

I have bad news.  I talked to another person at SVN, and they told me that the first person I spoke with was not correct.  So, what everyone else has been saying is true.  There is no such thing as a free lunch...


----------

